# Cem's GTR photoshopped



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I emailed asking for a bigger pic but never got a reply so I did it with what was available 








I did this one also:









I figured since I used cem's (former) GTR I'd post it here. What do you guys think?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Looks cool.

Are you SkylineGTR_Guy from the GTPlanet forums? You've got PM.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

That looks good:smokin: 



Keith


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

LSR said:


> *Looks cool.
> 
> Are you SkylineGTR_Guy from the GTPlanet forums? You've got PM. *


Yeah I'm the same one, same sn on freshalloy too.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *Yeah I'm the same one, same sn on freshalloy too. *


Well you know me well enough then.  :smokin: 

Cool pics, anyhow.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent pics


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Pretty sweet mate :smokin: 

You have a PM by the way


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

deano said:


> *Pretty sweet mate :smokin:
> 
> You have a PM by the way  *


Thanks


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looks like you could have started something here, lets hope you have lots of spare time. (he he)

Best regards Alan


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Alan said:


> *Looks like you could have started something here, lets hope you have lots of spare time. (he he)
> 
> Best regards Alan *


Tell me about it, I already have a line


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very impressive! You'll have a some nice silver R34 pics next month


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hows that keith? I couldn't make it any bigger due to the size of the image you sent. Anyway, hope you like it


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is one for deano, biggest pain in the ass so far


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *...deano, biggest pain in the ass so far ....*


Was it more difficult to do because his car is a gay colour?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

wow.. those are excellent...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> * deano, biggest pain in the ass so far *



Yep, he's as gay as his car, but he's not bad once you get to know him.................just dont bend over near him !!!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Well he has excelent taste in cars  The reason it was such a pain was beacuse of the shadow, the orientation of the car was kind of funny.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Mate thats truely awesome :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

MANY MANY MANY THANKS 

please ignore Big Maria and GAYrider they have only just been released back into the society after a healthy stretch at the funny farm


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i always thought deano was that way inclined with that car


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ADUS said:


> *i always thought deano was that way inclined with that car *


You backstabbing sod     

After I gave you that free DVD too     

you just wait GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

deano said:


> *Mate thats truely awesome :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> MANY MANY MANY THANKS
> 
> please ignore Big Maria and GAYrider they have only just been released back into the society after a healthy stretch at the funny farm        *


lol You guys crack me up. No problem at all  Do you have any more pics of your car I could upload to my gallery? I'm always looking for more, should hit over 500 skyline pics by tonight if I can get home and get some work done.


----------



## Mental-Skyline (Feb 14, 2004)

Those pics are amazing mate 
is it ok if i email you a pic of mine when i get it back from the paint shop


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *Hows that keith? I couldn't make it any bigger due to the size of the image you sent. Anyway, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello skylineGTR_Guy 

I am well happy with it 

thanks Keith


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

deano said:


> *You backstabbing sod
> 
> After I gave you that free DVD too
> 
> you just wait GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON  *


only joking goon boy


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Mental-Skyline said:


> *Those pics are amazing mate
> is it ok if i email you a pic of mine when i get it back from the paint shop
> *


Sure


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

keith said:


> *Hello skylineGTR_Guy
> 
> I am well happy with it
> 
> thanks Keith *


Glad you like it


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

deano said:


> *Mate thats truely awesome, finally people can see what I look like with my car
> 
> :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> ...


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Ouch, thats cold.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Class piccie Skidrider


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bladerider said:


>


Makes a change from that silly hat dude


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Very nice work 

Only suggestion i'd have is to use the same font for "GTR" as the badge on the car...

Keep up the good work


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

SimonSays said:


> *Very nice work
> 
> Only suggestion i'd have is to use the same font for "GTR" as the badge on the car...
> 
> Keep up the good work *


I've been looking for that font forever with no luck, anyone know what it's called?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Gayrider thats just too funny        

Fair play fella , I bow down to your photoshop skills


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's with the cartoon car ?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

It seems like everyone on heres a comic lately      :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok guys here are some of the ones that have been requested by certain members


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Brilliant...*

Cheers!


----------



## Mental-Skyline (Feb 14, 2004)

*EXCELLENT*

thxs very much m8


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *Ok guys here are some of the ones that have been requested by certain members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thers a mini stuck in side this car mate.


----------



## Algie (Sep 21, 2003)

Very, very impressive mate!

Alg


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

Great picture, cheers for that matey... 

Doh, should have left the sun visor up


----------

